

The poisoned NUL byte, 2014 edition (2014) - dbaupp
http://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2014/08/the-poisoned-nul-byte-2014-edition.html

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=poisoned+nul+2014#!/story/forever/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=poisoned+nul+2014#!/story/forever/0/poisoned%20nul%202014)

